# Buscarv e hipervinculos



## txakote (Feb 21, 2008)

Con buscarv traigo un dato que tiene un hipervinculo en su ubicacion original. el texto llega correctamente pero el vinculo no se actualiza correctamente ( siempre muestra el mismo o no muestra ninguno)
Les dejo un ejemplo de las planillas para que analicen en una cuenta de Yahoo cuyo nombre de usuario y contraseña son: "cosaspublicas" y "1234567". 
Saludos

Ojo, no recibo correo en esa dirección, la mia es txakote{arroba}hotmail.com


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 22, 2008)

¡Ya, por fin lo encontré!  Cuando cambiamos al nuevo foro perdí mi listado de favoritos.

Bueno, aquí explico cómo hacerlo usando fórmulas.  Y aquí hay una discusión donde Tom usó VBA.

Háganos saber si tiene dificultades comprendiendo el inglés.

Saludos,


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 24, 2008)

_Moví los posts entre GIA y mi a otra hilera._

_- Greg_


----------



## Gates Is Antichrist (Feb 24, 2008)

In the words of John Connor, "No problemo."


----------



## txakote (Mar 13, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las soluciones que han propuesto. Desistí de esto ya que me resultó demasiado complicado. Espero al menos que la consulta y su solución haya ayudado a otros que si puedan implementarlo (y entenderlo, ja)
Gracias


----------

